# Drilling Spigot Hole in Plastic Bucket.



## Rifleman (Mar 4, 2011)

I am getting ready to put some newly purchased spigots in my plastic fermenters and would like to know the best method for drilling the 15/16(1 inch) inch hole?
I am sure I could get the job done, but would like to know the cleanest and most reliable way to proceed.
I search the forums and did not find any recommendations, but maybe I just worded the question wrong.
I would appreciate any recommendations from those of you who have done this before. 

Michael


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 4, 2011)

I used a keyhole saw for mine and used a file to make the edges smooth. Make sure you measure where you want it first so that you leave room for threading on the locking nut. Crackedcork


----------



## Rifleman (Mar 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply.
I had considered a keyhole saw or a saber type reciprocating saw.
I was also thinking about using a hole saw bit on a slow speed electric drill.
Do you think leaving just enough room for the locking nut on the inside is better, or putting it high enough that the bottom of the spigot will clear the work surface when pushed back from the edge?
BTW CrackedCork, I really liked the pictures of your WV berry farm on your site.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 4, 2011)

I would think a hole saw would give you the best hole. A electrician knock out set would be even better. 

I think I wold set the spiggot high enough to just clear the work surface. otherwise you can never set the bucket flat without it overhanging the edge of the table or shelf when storing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2011)

+1 to what airplanedoc said. Plus if your spout wasn't up a little bit would not be able to set the bucket on the floor either for storage.

I am not a fan of even putting a spout on buckets or Better Bottles. Yes they are handy for racking/bottling but I heard of too many leaking and other incidents that were not good.


----------



## Rifleman (Mar 4, 2011)

AirplaneDoc,

Electrician knock out tool is a great idea, but a little pricey unless you have other uses for it. The least expensive I could find is about $40 for a single size.
I was thinking the same as you about the height. Knowing how I work sometimes, I would probably end up tearing the spigot up pushing the bucket full back over the edge.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't go out and buy a knockout just for the bucket either, Just suggesting it in case you might know where to borrow one.


----------



## Flem (Mar 4, 2011)

Agree that a hole saw would be the best. Slow. Trim any burrs with a utility knife.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2011)

I always use a Forsnter bit myself.


----------



## Rifleman (Mar 4, 2011)

Wade,

Great idea. Do you use a backing or just drill from the outside with no backing?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive never had to use a backing. I did 6 of my buckkets this way and havent had a leak yet.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with Wade. I used forstners. They cut a nice smooth edge as the cutting point keeps running in a circle and the blades slice the plastic away.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

A think a hole saw would be best too. A knock out might cause the bucket to crack.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

The hole saw will work but its typically a much rougher cut meaning youll need to really smooth it out afterwards as scratches and gouges are perfect places for bacteria to fester and its very ward to get into those crevices to sanitize them.


----------



## Lurker (Mar 5, 2011)

I had to Google Forsnter bits to see what they are. Now I know what to call that set of drills I bought about a year ago.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 5, 2011)

You may also look at using Unibits. I have a set of them and you can drill several different diameters with each bit.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

Unibits are awesome but more expensive. I have one for drilling and widening holes in Stainless Steel.


----------



## Rifleman (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great ideas. And, since I am a retired engineer and have an old bucket and have all the aforementioned tools, except the punch, which just today found a friend who has one I can borrow, I am going make sure none of these ideas go to waste. I am going to test and document each of these suggestions for the next guy/gal who needs to know, and of course, to satisfy our own curiosity.
If anyone comes up with any other ideas I will throw them in the mix as well.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

A Plasma cutter might work to!  Or maybe even a machine gun!


----------



## Rifleman (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmmm! Well, actually I have the machine gun. Maybe I'll try it last. I just put a side scope on my AK and need to sight it in, so yes; But definitely last. I don't know about the plasma cutter though, it might be hard to find around here.


----------



## Arne (Mar 9, 2011)

If you use the hole saw, run it in reverse. That is the way I drill holes in vinyl siding. Leaves a smooth edge and zips right thru. Arne.


----------



## Rifleman (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Arne I'll do it that way.
I only have the hole saw and electrician's punch to go for my testing project.
Well, Wade's machine gun idea too, but that's for last


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a good tip there. Kind of like putting the blade on backwards on a skill saw to cut siding.


----------

